# Bending OCAL



## Bird dog

PDF below shows benders.

https://www.krizdavis.com/ASSETS/DOCUMENTS/CMS/EN/388184_Brochure.pdf


----------



## don_resqcapt19

You should be able to bend it without damage by using the next larger size hand bender. I think I hickey might cause some damage, but think you will be ok with a hand bender.
We would normally bend it on a Chicago bender or a 555, using the next larger shoe.


----------



## wildleg

http://www.commercial-industrial-supply.com/electrical/ocal-accessories/touch-up.html


----------



## Cow

Like said above, use the next size up hand bender. 

We have a 555 and a regular rigid shoe we'd use on ocal but it was a pain always using the next size up. Just a month ago we finally bought the proper ocal shoe, can't wait to try it out.

I'd like to know what jaws you guys use in your Ridgid threaders though, we have a 535 and 1224 and I'm not aware of a proper set of ocal jaws for either of these models?


----------



## macmikeman

Cow said:


> Like said above, use the next size up hand bender.
> 
> We have a 555 and a regular rigid shoe we'd use on ocal but it was a pain always using the next size up. Just a month ago we finally bought the proper ocal shoe, can't wait to try it out.
> 
> I'd like to know what jaws you guys use in your Ridgid threaders though, we have a 535 and 1224 and I'm not aware of a proper set of ocal jaws for either of these models?


I have a 300 with a couple of universals that go from 1/8'' rods to 2-1/2'' and a hog, and I used one exclusively for Ocal but I also used to cut the skin back an inch and a half before putting it into the 300. (and duct tapping the begonias out of it to boot at the spot where the jaws of the threader close down. Then the repair goop goes on over where I cut it back.


----------



## five.five-six

Yea, I am doing one bend... For 1 job... I an't buying any of those LOL. I'm running 1" so inch and 1/4 hand bender should do the trick?


----------



## telsa

OCAL:






This IBEW tip is just as applicable to any hand bender.


----------



## B-Nabs

If Telsa can't find a video on it, it's never been done.


----------



## telsa

B-Nabs said:


> If Telsa can't find a video on it, it's never been done.


You don't like Klein's videos ?


----------



## B-Nabs

telsa said:


> You don't like Klein's videos ?


Just joshin ya man. You are a wealth of pro tips.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cow said:


> *I'd like to know what jaws you guys use in your Ridgid threaders though*, we have a 535 and 1224 and I'm not aware of a proper set of ocal jaws for either of these models?


Any threading die should work fine as long as you peel the plastic back first.

Edit: never mind I read that wrong.


----------



## sparky970

From the manufacturer.

https://plastibond.com/installation-video


----------



## drewsserviceco

I only have used the pony with correct dies for ocal/rob roy. 

Even that was a pita, with gouging the jacket, even after wrapping rags where the tri-vise engages the pipe. 

Think we ended up using two tri-vises at the same time to split up the pressure and then have to baby the pony, going forward then reverse when it starts to really bear down so as not to damage the jacket. 

I did have issues with bending it with standard bender shoes, even going up a size. The bender would gouge the jacket so we were limited to something like 10* bends with the hand bender.


----------



## Southeast Power

drewsserviceco said:


> I only have used the pony with correct dies for ocal/rob roy.
> 
> Even that was a pita, with gouging the jacket, even after wrapping rags where the tri-vise engages the pipe.
> 
> Think we ended up using two tri-vises at the same time to split up the pressure and then have to baby the pony, going forward then reverse when it starts to really bear down so as not to damage the jacket.
> 
> I did have issues with bending it with standard bender shoes, even going up a size. The bender would gouge the jacket so we were limited to something like 10* bends with the hand bender.


I'm not saying it's for everyone but, screw a regular 90 and a 5' piece on that, put the short piece in a vice stand, rest the coated pipe in a nest of rags and tighten it down.
Prop the 90 on something solid and weight down or have a 200+ pound guy on it.
Thread it.
Everything will be about keeping the 90 held down. It's not that hard, just something to be aware of.


----------



## drewsserviceco

Suncoast Power said:


> I'm not saying it's for everyone but, screw a regular 90 and a 5' piece on that, put the short piece in a vice stand, rest the coated pipe in a nest of rags and tighten it down.
> 
> Prop the 90 on something solid and weight down or have a 200+ pound guy on it.
> 
> Thread it.
> 
> Everything will be about keeping the 90 held down. It's not that hard, just something to be aware of.



That's basically what we had to do with the two tri-vises. Remember to back up the couplings with a locknut so you stand a chance of separating them once the threads are complete. 

Just pointing out it was still tedious to do so and we ordered all the correct tooling right from the ocal installation guideline manual. 

It was my first time working with the stuff and up until that point, I had thought everything would be the same as GSR if you had all the correct tooling. We had the special benders (hand and powered), die heads for the porta pony, jaws for the tri-vise and strap wrenches and great care still had to be taken.


----------

